# Safe silicone?



## Watermilan (Feb 12, 2016)

Hello everybody. I am new to this group and the dart frog hobby, taking home a pair of P. Vittatus's only a week ago. I am in the process of creating a expanding foam background and was curious to what silicone i should use. I hear aquarium silicone is the best to use, however its a lot more expensive than other kinds. I saw today that Lowes sells "100% waterproof food-grade silicone" for cheaper. This Lowes stuff claims to be "mildew resistant" though. Would this work as a substitute for aquarium silicone? What is considered safe silicone?


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Watermilan said:


> Hello everybody. I am new to this group and the dart frog hobby, taking home a pair of P. Vittatus's only a week ago. I am in the process of creating a expanding foam background and was curious to what silicone i should use. I hear aquarium silicone is the best to use, however its a lot more expensive than other kinds. I saw today that Lowes sells "100% waterproof food-grade silicone" for cheaper. This Lowes stuff claims to be "mildew resistant" though. Would this work as a substitute for aquarium silicone? What is considered safe silicone?



I would suggest getting ASI silicone from bestmaterials.com very cheap compared to other places. And it will be safe! But make sure you get more than you think you need. I used 14 tubes for a 54 corner tank


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

Silicone II is the one to use any color but I prefer brown if you can find it because if you miss a spot its still pretty unnoticeable. 

Taron


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

I am also new, but I have read that as long it is 100% silicone, it's fine. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gope (Jun 26, 2014)

Search safe silicone in the google search upper right corner. There must be 100 threads. Consensus as i see it is GE 1 is widely accepted. GE 2 not so much. Other aquarium safe brands also widely accepted. Read Ed's detailed posts.

Dendroboard - Search Results for safe silicone

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...silicone-ii-window-door-attic-basement-q.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/35720-bio-seal.html


----------



## Watermilan (Feb 12, 2016)

gope said:


> Search safe silicone in the google search upper right corner. There must be 100 threads. Consensus as i see it is GE 1 is widely accepted. GE 2 not so much. Other aquarium safe brands also widely accepted. Read Ed's detailed posts.
> 
> Dendroboard - Search Results for safe silicone
> 
> ...


I tried Google but couldn't find anything. My question was more of whether food safe silicone was still safe for a frog.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Taron said:


> Silicone II is the one to use any color but I prefer brown if you can find it because if you miss a spot its still pretty unnoticeable.
> 
> Taron


 This is actually incorrect, any food safe silicon is fine and GE 1 not GE 2 is safe, any fish safe silicon is fine as well. Make sure to allow plenty of cure time when using this method, "until the smell goes away".

If you choose not to use silicon TiteBond2 is a great alternative product, I usually do a base coat and put a thin coat of coco down and let cure, then come back over and do my solid coat and another covering. Very strong and holds up rather well.


----------



## skoomd (Dec 24, 2013)

I use ASI black silicone in my tank


I have used the silicone/great stuff foam/peat method and it has held up great. Don't know why some people end up using so much silicone, all it is really doing is drastically increasing your curing time. My tank was 100% fume free in about a day (even tested by putting 100% glass top and letting it sit then opening to test for the vinegar small). I only used a thin layer of silicone to apply the peat moss and the background looks great and has shown no signs of deterioration.


----------

